# Visalia, California Any Members Nearby?



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2016)

I need someone in the area of Fresno especially Visalia to possibly go look at something. Do we have any members close by this area?


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 9, 2016)

@manbuckwal aren't you in California?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2016)

I think he like 5 hours away.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm North of @manbuckwal - not very close to Fresno. Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2016)

Too bad this opportunity couldn't be in Rhode Island. Everyone in RI are neighbors.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm next to RI....but, that don't help none...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 9, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I need someone in the area of Fresno especially Visalia to possibly go look at something. Do we have any members close by this area?



Hello , my name is Tony and I'm a wood addict ............how may I help ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Hello , my name is Tony and I'm a wood addict ............how may I help ?



Aren't you like way up north of there 4 to 5 hours? If this works out I will need someone to take regular trips to collect wood for us. I don't know how often yet. It's an mega-acre orchard many thousands of acres and I'm trying to land the take-outs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Aren't you like way up north of there 4 to 5 hours? If this works out I will need someone to take regular trips to collect wood for us. I don't know how often yet. It's an mega-acre orchard many thousands of acres and I'm trying to land the take-outs.



Yes it is a lil over 5 hours .........Regular trips huh , I'm probably not your huckleberry but shoot me a PM if you want to discuss it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Yes it is a lil over 5 hours .........Regular trips huh , I'm probably not your huckleberry but shoot me a PM if you want to discuss it.




No need Tom. I didn't tag you because before I posted I looked at the route and decided it was too much to ask. I was hoping you were close though because I know I can trust you. I'll PM you the details anyway just for grins.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> No need Tom. I didn't tag you because before I posted I looked at the route and decided it was too much to ask. I was hoping you were close though because I know I can trust you. I'll PM you the details anyway just for grins.



Copy that, I travel past there maybe once a year to visit my n-n-outlaws ......


----------

